# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  St Janskruid en anticonceptie - Artikel

## christel1

St Janskruid wordt door veel mensen geslikt wanneer ze depressief zijn en geen medicatie, reguliere hiervoor willen nemen maar liever werken op basis van planten. Op zich niets mis mee, maar er zijn toch enkele nevenwerkingen waar jullie als jullie de pil gebruiken moeten op letten om niet voor onaangename verrassingen te staan : 

De volgende bijwerkingen kunnen zijn :

Kortdurig gebruik van St Janskruid : St Janskruid vermindert de betrouwbaarheid van de pil, gebruik in ieder geval nog een condoom als je vrijt en zeker tot 4 weken na het gebruik van het geneesmiddel.

Langdurig gebruik : St Janskruid kan enkel gebruikt worden met een pil met een hoge dosis hormonen, een zogenaamde 50 pil. Wanneer je tijdens de 3 eerste maanden toch doorbraakbloedingen krijgt dan kan het zijn dat deze pil ook niet zwaar genoeg is en gebruik dan voor alle zekerheid ook een condoom. Je kan ook vragen aan je HA of je de pil mag doornemen zodat je geen bloedingen meer hebt of de stopweek minder lang te nemen, bv 4 dagen ipv 7 zodat de dosis hormonen in jullie bloed niet te veel kan verminderen maar blijf je doorbraakbloedingen krijgen, gebruik zeker een condoom en wanneer je stopt, zeker nog 4 weken een condoom gebruiken, ook als je direct overstapt naar een lichtere pil. 

Let ook op wanneer je St Janskruid gebruikt en de minipil of implanon of een vaginale ring of pilpleister dan moeten jullie echt dezelfde voorzorgen nemen, dit kruid beïnvloedt de werking van de pil, dus voorzichtig zijn en een condoom gebruiken. 

Zeg ook tegen je HA of apotheek dat je de pil neemt en St Janskruid, sommige mensen kopen dit gewoon bij de drogist en zijn niet op de hoogte van de nevenwerkingen met andere medicatie. 
Een gewaarschuwde vrouw is er 2 waard, deze informatie kan je vinden op 
Apotheek.nl- St Janskruid

----------

